# InkSoft Adds 48 New Fonts To Online T-Shirt Designer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft, a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools, has released 48 new fonts in two categories. 

The first category is Greek. Good Greek fonts can be hard to find and in response to customer demand, InkSoft has added 19 new variations. Styles include stitched, appliqué, collegiate, and many more and each one can be previewed within the program. 

There also are 29 new fonts available in the Most Popular category. This grouping ranges from block to modern to script. Be looking for new templates to be added using these new typestyles. 

Any of the new typestyles can be used within the online designer program or downloaded as True Type fonts to your computer to be used independently of the online designer program. To view a video on the new fonts, go to Greek Fonts | Fraternity Sorority Fonts | InkSoft. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (505) 938-6270; (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Online T-Shirt Product Designer Software Tool | InkSoft Shirt Builder.


----------

